# Warning! Feed Sacks turned Hay Dispensers



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

I LOVED the idea of the feed sacks turned into hay feeders, they worked great, I made one for my miniature horses and my grown lamanchas. Last night I heard the 'MAAAAA' that you know something is wrong or someones hurt. I thought that one of my new lamanchas got in w/my queen and she was was being butted. I jumped up and ran to the back door, now Lamanchas are super curious and I don't know how they managed this but my two does had pulled the bag down, they both had their heads throw the hay hole and the end of the bag, Ellie was standing w/it around her neck, Phoebe was on the ground and it was twisted SO tight, her tongue was hanging out, she couldn't breath, I was holloring for my husband to Help! bring some scissors. Luckily I was still awake, this was midnight, and they were on the back porch, because we're finishing fences still from the ice storm. I had to help Phoebe stand back up and stayed w/her watching her for awhile, she's ok, a little stressed, but it could've been much worse. I had to let everyone know.
Lori B


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW thanks for letting us know, glad to hear everything is ok, luckily you were still up, I have had ascare of two with my kids getting their heads stuck in odd place, now I make sure everything is up to high for the little critters.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad they are ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.... :shocked: ... I am so Happy that....they will be OK and you heard them....yelling for help......thank you so much for the warning....it is greatly appreciated..... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, that's scary...how'd you make feeders from hay bags?

for the goats with no feeders i just use nets, and they high enough they cant get their heads or horns in it


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I meant to post this before, we had one of the hay nets made out of rope. One of our goats chewed it and swallowed some. We lost her to impaction before we realized what she did. It was very heart breaking since she was our first goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...you have to be careful with anything that a goat can entangle in....if there's a will there's a way with goats.....I don't recommend using them or especially the nets...unless you are at a show and can supervise them or have them supervised ...at all times...


----------



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

Katrina, it was an empty feed sack. I saw the idea on here from another poster, it is a great idea, but I'll just use it like someone else said where they are 100% supervised, but anyway, the opening of the sack is the top and then you cut a square hole near the bottom and you can stuff it from the top w/hay. It worked great but I have weird things happen to me, lol. Thanks, I'm just glad they were so close to my bedroom window!

I'm sorry you lost one of your goats rkalgren. 
Lori B


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a big scare and wake up call... :shocked: ...... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow that's really creative....too bad it didnt work with the goats. good thing nothing tragic happened


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, and thank goodness you were close enough to hear. Yes, have to be observant all the time to see the potential trouble they can get themselves into. If we don't notice it first, the goats will surely find it.

Sorry about your loss Bob.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, we use real hay feeders though. Made out of wood. But thanks anyway.


----------

